

A Vending Machine for Crows [video] - skenney26
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/view/id/261

======
zeraholladay
Very cool. I've had a slight desire to make a simple machine to attract
fireflies with a webcam, computer and LED. Apparently male fireflies use a
single pulse and females respond with two pulses, but I've never tested or
observed this independently.

